#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Yelp cracks down on review rings as Google continues to see widespread map spam!

## Katren

Yelp is one of the local directory and also it's review forum, the mobile app also there, so many business owners added their business on Yelp, because of it's a famous platform and the users can easily reach our audience. So please look at this source and get to know why the yelp introduced the new category. In order to avoid the fake reviews, they launched this, if you want to get to know deeply, please check this out.


YELP.png

----------


## Bhavya

> Yelp is one of the local directory and also it's review forum, the mobile app also there, so many business owners added their business on Yelp, because of it's a famous platform and the users can easily reach our audience. So please look at this source and get to know why the yelp introduced the new category. In order to avoid the fake reviews, they launched this, if you want to get to know deeply, please check this out.
> 
> 
> YELP.png


It's really a good initiative from Yelp as it helps audience to gather the actual information about a certain business and it's services.

----------

